# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  بازی دوز با Ruby/GTK

## Delphi Skyline

اینم یه مثال خوب و قشنگ برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی +GTK تحت روبی : 
بازی دوز :
http://perplex.schmumpf.de/dev/tictactoe/ruby/
 :لبخند:

----------

